# Remains of FBI agent's daughter found in drum



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

PHILADELPHIA, Pennsylvania (AP) -- Police have found the charred remains of a retired FBI agent's daughter who disappeared nearly a month ago, authorities said Saturday.

The remains were identified as those of Deanna Wright McIntosh, 15, who was last seen with a friend at a nail salon near her home in suburban Yeadon on December 3, prosecutors said. The girl's death has been ruled a homicide.

Police said they have questioned a man who tipped off investigators about the remains, which were found Thursday in a rusted steel drum in West Philadelphia. Prosecutors declined to say Saturday whether the man is a suspect.

The girl's father, Jim McIntosh, retired from the Philadelphia bureau of the FBI about two years ago. Detectives said they do not believe the slaying was related to her father's work.

The girl's family does not have a listed number and could not be reached for comment Saturday.

http://www.cnn.com/2005/US/01/01/missing.teen.ap/index.html


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

USMCMP5811";p="51348 said:


> SOT_II";p="51313 said:
> 
> 
> > The girl's family does not have a listed number and could not be reached for comment Saturday.
> ...


Probably because you turn on the news and alot of "inner city" and "low income" families that just experienced atragedy are clamoring to get on the news. You see it all the time on the Boston news channels. It occurs with mainly urban, low income families who just had someone shot or killed or wahtever. Moments later, it almost seems like they can't wait to get on TV. It is sickening. God forbid anything tragic happens to my family. The last thing I would do is go running to the nearest TV camera, I would be where I should be, with my family.

My prayers go out to the FBI agent and his family. I hope that the Philadelphia PD gets the guy and administers some justice of their own.


----------



## misshotcopbluepants (Jul 9, 2002)

:evil: I found your comment regarding "inner city" and "low income" families "clamoring" to get on the news, not only insensitive, but ignorant. The media is one of the most biased organization in the world, the same story wouldn't have the same drawing of attention if the persons involved were just a regular family, particularly a family living in the projects. Same scenario, people would just assume the victim was selling drugs or perhaps it was gang-related. Emphasis on ASSUME! Media plays on every angle of drama they can muster, and sadly often on the devastation of families. The richer, more established, more well known.........the better. Wealth and infamy should hardly be prequalifications to be newsworthy articles. 
But, perhaps in a society focused on fame and wealth, it is what sells the papers. I personally work for an organization that supports the families of missing persons from all levels of the economic scale, and in the events of a tragic end to their search, I do not see any families "clamoring" for media attention. The death of a child, regardless of who you are, where you live, where you work is something only those who have experienced it will relate to. I find it quite ignorant to assume a persons actions based on their economic status. It seems to me, I am familiar with more than one officer, and a State Trooper or two who were raised in the projects or in economically challenged families. And, they, my friend, turned out fine, poverty and all. It is heartbreaking to me to see the stereotypes placed on a person due to their wealth status. Granted we all know the crime rate is higher and the success rate lower for the low income, but, honestly, do you think their pain during a loss is any different? Do you think ANY family wants the media attacking them with questions while they are grieving? Just my two cents, but, you know we were not all born with a silver spoon in mouths. 

My deepest condolences go out to the Agent and his family, and my prayers for them.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

A very good example of this, Lacy Peterson v. any woman of color that's been killed while pregnant and is missing.

National media attention, a made for TV movie, etc and so on...same thing happens to a non white...it doesn't even really make the paper.



misshotcopbluepants";p="51605 said:


> :evil: I found your comment regarding "inner city" and "low income" families "clamoring" to get on the news, not only insensitive, but ignorant. The media is one of the most biased organization in the world, the same story wouldn't have the same drawing of attention if the persons involved were just a regular family, particularly a family living in the projects. Same scenario, people would just assume the victim was selling drugs or perhaps it was gang-related. Emphasis on ASSUME! Media plays on every angle of drama they can muster, and sadly often on the devastation of families. The richer, more established, more well known.........the better. Wealth and infamy should hardly be prequalifications to be newsworthy articles.
> But, perhaps in a society focused on fame and wealth, it is what sells the papers. I personally work for an organization that supports the families of missing persons from all levels of the economic scale, and in the events of a tragic end to their search, I do not see any families "clamoring" for media attention. The death of a child, regardless of who you are, where you live, where you work is something only those who have experienced it will relate to. I find it quite ignorant to assume a persons actions based on their economic status. It seems to me, I am familiar with more than one officer, and a State Trooper or two who were raised in the projects or in economically challenged families. And, they, my friend, turned out fine, poverty and all. It is heartbreaking to me to see the stereotypes placed on a person due to their wealth status. Granted we all know the crime rate is higher and the success rate lower for the low income, but, honestly, do you think their pain during a loss is any different? Do you think ANY family wants the media attacking them with questions while they are grieving? Just my two cents, but, you know we were not all born with a silver spoon in mouths.
> 
> My deepest condolences go out to the Agent and his family, and my prayers for them.


----------



## misshotcopbluepants (Jul 9, 2002)

Exactly my point! It is hardly recognized that nearly a MILLION children go missing every year, not to mention adults who end up missing. Most instances, missing adults cases are seldom even recognized. (It is often ASSUMED they WANTED to go missing!) Certain cases get extreme media coverage, while others get swept under the rug with nothing more than a missing persons report. Misfortune and death have no preference to color, religion, economics........ seems that is specifically reserved for the media. How many times have police departments had baised articles written about them or about the way an incident is handled? The media is bloodthirsty for anything that might even hint scandal or corruption. Must be these so called writers can't sell a paper without the soap opera between the lines.


----------

